# Polish Open 2012



## prażeodym (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Guys!
I would like to invite You to my competition 
26-27 May will take place Polish Open 2012 in very nice city in the East of Poland - Białystok. You can travel here using plane to Warsaw and then using train/bus to Białystok. I hope I will see a lot of new faces!
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PolishOpen2012
www.polishopen.csk.pl

Registration start soon - 22.04.2012


----------

